# TF2 Mafia Match [Day 3]



## Aethelstan (Sep 18, 2010)

*All is quiet in the Gravel Pit. The day before everyone had arrived safely, some with luggage, some with beach chairs, and some smuggling their weapons in. After a welcome party, and a few hours of trying to hold down the Pyro (he was insistent on spy checking everybody), everyone settled down for their first night's rest.*

*But unbeknown to the Red Team members, there were a select few who weren't going to sleep anytime soon. No, they had other things in mind, much more sinister things.* 

Roles have been sent in, first night will last 48 hours (or until all night actions are in), all following nights will be 28 hours. Only night communication allowed has been indicated in PM's sent out. If you have not been confirmed to communicate at night, *DO NOT* discuss the game at night (or outside of this thread period). All night actions are to be PM'd to me. Any questions should be posted in the sign-up thread to avoid cluttering up the game thread. Final votes should be put in *BOLD* so they can be counted.​
EDIT: The night will end approximately 2 hours later than originally anticipated. Schedule interference prevents me from being on the internet (school n' stuff). So a little extra time to get in night actions.


----------



## Aethelstan (Sep 20, 2010)

*Re: TF2 Mafia Match [Night 1]*

*Everyone rises as the sun can be seen over the horizon. Everyone groggily greets one another, and they prepare for a wonderful freeze-dried breakfast when suddenly...

"YEEEAAAAAARRRRGH!!!"

The scream pierces into everyone ears. As everyone runs to the source, it quickly becomes apparent what's wrong. One Flora and Ashes was lying on the ground, the body horribly mangled. There were bullet holes scattered across the torso and a shovel imprint in the face.

"Dead." someone said, stating what was obvious to everyone else.

...Unfortunately, it didn't end there. A few hours later, the Teamies were going to bury Flora's corpse someone's foot nudged against a black, sooty figure. As they all looked down, the charred remains of moon-panther were in a similar state as Flora's, only with less bullets and more burning.

It had clearly been a long night. Now it was time for an even longer day.*

Flora and Ashes was found dead. Was *RED*.

moon-panther was found dead. Was *RED.

*Day will last for 48 hours, or until a firm conclusion has been reached.​


----------



## [O] (Sep 20, 2010)

*Re: TF2 Mafia Match [Day 1]*

Okay, so killing roles are Blu Soldier, Blu Demoman, Red Pyro, and Red Engineer. Obviously one of them was Blu Soldier. Pyro was most likely the other killer, seeing as Demoman and Engineer probably wouldn't want to waste their sticky bomb/sentry.

...first day's the worst; no info T_T. Anybody else have any thoughts?


----------



## .... (Sep 20, 2010)

*Re: TF2 Mafia Match [Day 1]*

Pretty sure it was Blu Soldier and Red Pyro, because the bullet wounds were the Soldier's and the burn marks have to have been the Pyro's.

 No info here either.


----------



## RavenMarkku (Sep 20, 2010)

*Re: TF2 Mafia Match [Day 1]*

Okay, so Blu Soldier and Red Pyro. Got that down.

Unfortunately, no info either. First days suck. =/


----------



## [O] (Sep 20, 2010)

*Re: TF2 Mafia Match [Day 1]*



Mawile said:


> Pretty sure it was Blu Soldier and Red Pyro, because the bullet wounds were the Soldier's and the burn marks have to have been the Pyro's.


Didn't realize that. Well if the killings give us clues then that'll make things a lot easier ^^


----------



## Captain Sea Turtle (Sep 21, 2010)

*Re: TF2 Mafia Match [Day 1]*

Isn't the first day of mafia the best? Either you post, and everyone hyper-analyzes what you've said and you end up getting lynched because you don't like grammar or capitalization, or you don't post and you're automatically suspect.

Which is basically a longer version of saying, does anyone have anything useful to contribute?


----------



## Wargle (Sep 21, 2010)

*Re: TF2 Mafia Match [Day 1]*

I _hate_ first days. They are always the worst. So a Pyro and the Soldier are loose? Joyness.

SCENARIO EINS: We abstain, and allow 1/2 free kills
SCENARIO ZWEI: We randlynch, and allow 2/3 free kills.
SCENARIO DREI: We randlycnh and nail a Mafia. Happiness.

Also, you said you would state roles when someone died. like ((Red's Medic yadayadayada)))


----------



## [O] (Sep 21, 2010)

*Re: TF2 Mafia Match [Day 1]*



Brock said:


> SCENARIO EINS: We abstain, and allow 1/2 free kills
> SCENARIO ZWEI: We randlynch, and allow 2/3 free kills.
> SCENARIO DREI: We randlycnh and nail a Mafia. Happiness.


1/2 = 1 or 2 right?

Also, I think we should probably abstain. There's way too many power roles to risk it.

*Formally nominate Abstain.*


----------



## Barubu (Sep 21, 2010)

*Re: TF2 Mafia Match [Day 1]*

Definitely. Basically because I've got nothing.


----------



## Aethelstan (Sep 21, 2010)

*Re: TF2 Mafia Match [Day 1]*

Forgot to mention, *bold* final votes so I can count them.


----------



## Wargle (Sep 21, 2010)

*Re: TF2 Mafia Match [Day 1]*

*Abstaining*

because of first day and uh...


----------



## RavenMarkku (Sep 21, 2010)

*Re: TF2 Mafia Match [Day 1]*

Also *abstaining* because first days are horrid.


----------



## .... (Sep 21, 2010)

*Re: TF2 Mafia Match [Day 1]*

*Abstain.*

I've got nothing.


----------



## werefish5 (Sep 21, 2010)

*Re: TF2 Mafia Match [Day 1]*

*Abstain.*


----------



## ole_schooler (Sep 21, 2010)

*Re: TF2 Mafia Match [Day 1]*

But wait, isn't it a rule to lynch the first person to suggest abstaining?

/sarcasm.  Honestly, I have no idea who we should lynch.  Frankly, though, there looks to be enough Blues that we should, especially with our Pyro jumping the gun and burninating on the first night.  Since we know there were no Blue deaths, that leaves us with a 5/14 chance of getting a Blue, 3-5/14 chance of getting a Scout (which is sort of a wash, because they do nothing), 1-3/14 chance of getting a Sniper/Medic (who are actually actively useful), 1/14 of getting Pyro (who is a bloody loose cannon, and also a bit of a wash), and 0-2/14 chance of getting a Heavy or Engineer (who are good at saving themselves/one other once, and that's it).  

So, assuming we are okay with a Pyro death, that leaves a 6/14 chance of lynching right.  Even if we don't, 5/14 is good enough odds for me.  I know it's cliche, but I'm going to nominate *Barubu*, as bandwagon-abstaining is not a good way to begin.  However, I'm willing to change my vote if you can defend yourself/come up with a better target.

[EDIT] Okay, that was ninja'd horribly, but my point still stands.  We should lynch!


----------



## [O] (Sep 21, 2010)

*Re: TF2 Mafia Match [Day 1]*



ole_schooler said:


> But wait, isn't it a rule to lynch the first person to suggest abstaining?


xD I thought you were serious there for a moment.

I think that if you're going to nominate Barubu, we should wait to hear his defense first. We don't want to accidentally kill Sniper or something.


----------



## Captain Sea Turtle (Sep 21, 2010)

*Re: TF2 Mafia Match [Day 1]*

*Abstaining* because bandwagons are fun and the first day isn't.

Unless, of course, someone says something incriminating. *cue spooky music*


----------



## demonickittens (Sep 21, 2010)

*Re: TF2 Mafia Match [Day 1]*

Well this day can't end well so *Abstaining* for now. All who want to bring up suspicion on someone say so soon. But all in favor of randylynch randomizer go! *little ball with werefish5 comes out*. Do what you want with that.


----------



## [O] (Sep 21, 2010)

*Re: TF2 Mafia Match [Day 1]*



Captain Sea Turtle said:


> Unless, of course, someone says something incriminating. *cue spooky music*


You mean like....

I'M THE MAFIA.

*cue more spooky music*


----------



## demonickittens (Sep 21, 2010)

*Re: TF2 Mafia Match [Day 1]*



Captain Sea Turtle said:


> *Abstaining* because bandwagons are fun and the first day isn't.
> 
> Unless, of course, someone says something incriminating. *cue spooky music*





[O] said:


> You mean like....
> 
> I'M THE MAFIA.
> 
> *cue more spooky music*


This is getting interesting. To abstain or not to abstain that is the question? Whether 'tis nobler in the mind to suffer The slings and arr-*shot*. This brings up a valid point. Now time to dissect these post. Then all vote to kill someone, then pussy out at the last second. This is how mafia should be played.


----------



## Grass King (Sep 21, 2010)

*Re: TF2 Mafia Match [Day 1]*

Since we have no leads, *Abstaining*.


----------



## Bobino (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: TF2 Mafia Match [Day 1]*

I don't think the arguments have been good enough to kill anybody.

*Abstain.*


----------



## Aethelstan (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: TF2 Mafia Match [Day 1]*

*A day full of discussion turns up fruitless as the Teamies leave with just as much information as they had arrived with. Each exchanged suspicious glares toward one another before going to their sleeping quarters. The resupply cabinet sure is going to be crowded tonight...

*Day One has ended. No one was lynched. You have 24 hours to PM your night actions.​


----------



## Aethelstan (Sep 23, 2010)

*Re: TF2 Mafia Match [Night 2]*

*The sun rises, but not peacefully. No sooner had everyone woken up, then a loud "MMMPHMMPHMM!!!" Could be heard. Running to the scene, a smirk crept onto the Red's face. The charred body of [O] had a blue aura about him, he clearly was one of the enemy. The rest of the Reds cheered upon hearing the news, but this victory was short lived as the second victim was discovered.

After the torching incident, a quick role call was announced. It quickly became apparent that another was missing. A search of the Gravel Pit uncovered body parts buried near the center of the arena. These were sure signs that someone, the fellow Mawile to be specific, had been blown to bits.

Another day of discussion began, this time with a more optimistic atmosphere in the air.*

[O] was found dead. He was *BLU*.

Mawile was found dead. He was *RED*.

Day will last for 48 hours, or until a firm decision has been reached.​


----------



## demonickittens (Sep 23, 2010)

*Re: TF2 Mafia Match [Day 2]*

Well nice job pyro nice aiming. But Mawile got killed too but one for one. Now about suspects anybody got any Ideas?


----------



## ole_schooler (Sep 24, 2010)

*Re: TF2 Mafia Match [Day 2]*

Nothing particularly new from last time.  Pyro got lucky, sure, but it may not happen again (heck, Mawile could have been Pyro).  Now we have 4/12 (or 1/4) chance of nabbing a Blue.


----------



## demonickittens (Sep 24, 2010)

*Re: TF2 Mafia Match [Day 2]*

In the spirit of mafia. Something doesn't seem right about werefish5. They only posted once to jump on the bandwagon. This is just a hunch, but something seems bluish about them. Just run with me here.


----------



## Wargle (Sep 24, 2010)

*Re: TF2 Mafia Match [Day 2]*

Not sure if Pyro really got _lucky._

[O] _did_ kind of exclaim they were a BLU...

Odd. Why? Possibly they were the Demoman, trying to get votes so they could explode, and then the we abstained, ruining it. Then Pyro picked them off.


----------



## demonickittens (Sep 25, 2010)

*Re: TF2 Mafia Match [Day 2]*

That makes sense.

Now we have the fight of who to lynch. 

Just saying Werefish5 seems BLU.


----------



## ole_schooler (Sep 25, 2010)

*Re: TF2 Mafia Match [Day 2]*



demonickittens said:


> That makes sense.
> 
> Now we have the fight of who to lynch.
> 
> Just saying Werefish5 seems BLU.


And of course, saying that automatically makes suspicion fall on demonickittens...

Well, we have a place to start.  demonickittens, if you were willing to put your money where your mouth was, I'd have a better time trusting you.  That said, how about this:  We pick either werefish5 or demonickittens, and lynch them.  If they're RED, oh well, lynch the other one tomorrow night (or Pyro can take care of that for us).  If they're BLU, excellent, there's another one gone, and maybe the Sniper can tell us who's next.  Sound good?  (Or we could lynch someone else, or abstain, but there's less than 24 hours left...)


----------



## Aethelstan (Sep 25, 2010)

*Re: TF2 Mafia Match [Day 2]*

*A long day that was beginning to descend in to evening ended with once again no final decisions made. Everyone, uneasy at the lack of progress goes to sleep, keep what defenses they have by their pillows. Those not satisfied with the damage done, or the lack of progress quietly slip out, determined to end/solve this once and for all.

*Day Two has ended. No one was lynched. You have 28 hours to submit your night actions.

(P.S. Not very much day conversation. Feel free to remind your fellow game players of their part in the game so they can submit their input and votes.)​


----------



## Aethelstan (Sep 26, 2010)

*Re: TF2 Mafia Match [Day 2]*

*This morning, as the sun rises seems to be a little different. Instead of the usual anxiety, the Teamies simply go out and begin their search for a dead body. The deaths have become routine, and besides, they kill for a living, this isn’t so different. A heap of scarred and burned tissue, which is identified to be demonickittens, was quickly uncovered, and the Townies, somewhat relieved at the lack of a second death. Another day of debate soon ensues.*​ 
demonickittens was found dead. He was *RED*. You have 48 hours to discuss, or until a firm decision is made.​


----------



## Wargle (Sep 26, 2010)

Why no Blu kill? Did a Medic get lucky?

And I see Pyro killed demonickittens like ole_schooler instructed.

Now werefish5 is our only lead. Any defense werefish?


----------



## ole_schooler (Sep 26, 2010)

Well, I didn't mean for Pyro to do it, I didn't realize time was up for voting when I posted that...

But eh.  Maybe both Blus and Pyro targetted demonickittens, maybe our medics are working hard, maybe Blu Soldier never sent in their actions.


----------



## Barubu (Sep 26, 2010)

Or, maybe a medic healed the wrong person by accident.


----------



## Captain Sea Turtle (Sep 26, 2010)

Barubu said:


> Or, maybe a medic healed the wrong person by accident.


How exactly does a medic heal someone by accident? Or was that a very subtle role-claim?

Seconding the motion to inspect werefish, by the way. Unless the Sniper is willing to come forward and prove something one way or the other.


----------



## Aethelstan (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm extending the day. With no votes for this many days in a row, it doesn't make sense to virtually skip the day phase over and over. Start voting and discussing, you have two more days.


----------



## ole_schooler (Sep 28, 2010)

Alright, voting for *werefish5*, but I'm probably wrong.  I have no other leads.


----------



## Wargle (Sep 28, 2010)

Hmm. I would like to hear werefish's side of the story first.

Also, what do we do about Pyro? He's still loose but he _did_ net us a BLU. And one suspicious person.


----------



## werefish5 (Sep 28, 2010)

Well, I suppose that the bandwagon has already started rolling, but in any case, I would like to plead my case. In responce to the accusation of not posting, I do have a lot of homework and whatnot, so I do have limits on my free time. As for the fact that demon accused me, then was revealed as red, they only accused me in the first place because I wasn't posting, which I already explained. Correct me if I'm wrong, but there doesn't seem to be any solid proof against me.


----------



## Aethelstan (Oct 2, 2010)

*The day ends quietly, with little conversation in the hours before. Everyone sighs. The killer is clearly on the loose still, and nobody seems to know anything about it all. Taking large blunt objects with them to bed, the Teamies hope that they can save themselves before it's too late.

*Day 3 has ended. Nobody was lynched. You have 24 hours to get in your night actions.

P.S. Yeah, this game is slowly dying.​


----------

